# Digital input.. what to use??



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

My SM has digital coax input and I would love to use a device that has digital coax out that can play my FLAC collection. I was looking at the Sqeezebox Touch but curiuos if there is anything that would work better? With my regular cab truck being so small and full of amps and DSP I have almost no room for a full on car PC. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

what's an SM? and a dedicated pc can be as small as 4x6"


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

How about the iBasso DX100 DAP/PMP? Just $830. 

iBasso






































iBasso DX100 (In Stock)

24Bit/192KHz Reference Digital Audio Player
　
Main Features:

- Android2.3 OS With Custom Audio Player Software
- Support up to 24Bit/192kHz Bit for Bit Decoding
- ES9018 32Bit DAC Chip
- Built-in +/-8.5V Headphone AMP
- 3.75" Capacitive Touch Screen
- Up to 24Bit/192 Optical/Mini Coaxial Output
- 3.5mm Headphone Output, 6.3mm Headphone Output, and Line Out
- 256-Steps Digital Volume Control
- 64G Onboard Flash
- Support up to 32G External MicroSD
- 3-Setting Gain Switch
- SRC Function
- Slow Roll-off/ Sharp Roll-off Digital Filter
- Support Wifi, Bluetooth
- Solid Case Made of Magnesium Alloy and Aluminum Alloy
- Audio Formats Supported: APE, FLAC, WAV, WMA, AAC, ALAC, OGG, MP3 
- Come With Micro USB Cable, Coaxial Cable, and AC Adapter
- One Year Warranty and Ten Years Free Labour

Specification:

Power Source：Built-in 2000mAh 8.4V Li-polymer Battery pack or external power supply
Frequency Response: 20Hz-20KHz +0.1/-0.25dB
Signal to Noise Ratio：-116dB 
Crosstalk: 1KHz0dB > -100dB, 20KHz odB = -82dB
THD+N: 0.002%
IMD: 0.0034%
Gain and Output Power: 0dB=2V rms (125mW/32ohm)
+3dB = 2.8V rms (245mW/32ohm)
+8.5dB = 5.0V rms (83mW/300ohm)
Battery Life: 72Hours (stand-by) or 7Hours (play music) 
Battery Charge Time: 4Hours
External Power supply: 12V DC
Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8~600Ω
Dimension: 2.83W x 4.65L x 0.93H (inch)
71.8W x 118L x 27.5H (mm)
Weight: 265g or 9.3oz


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

THAT........IS .........BADASS!!!!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, seriously. Very pricey, but a neat piece of gear.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

The newer 64GB microSDXC cards will work in it as long as it's formatted to FAT32. So that's a total of 128GB and you can swap microSD cards for more or different music. For instance, I keep all of my tuning test tracks on a separate 8GB microSD to use in my Samsung Galaxy Note. I do wish that the DX100 ran Android 4.04/Ice Cream Sandwich OS. It's quite a bit smoother/faster and much more stable. Hopefully iBasso will update it (and hopefully the price will come down as well).

I'm also hoping this stimulates other companies to create similar products so that there will be some competitive pricing for these in the near future. As it is, you could easily spend more for some of the higher-end DD NAV head units. Since the DX100 is basically an Android phone-/tablet-like device, you can load software on it from the Google Play Store/Android Marketplace, including Google Maps, but I'm not sure if the DX100 has a built-in GPS receiver or not?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

What is the least amount of storage space that you can live with?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^For me, if the storage is hot-swappable with either a USB thumb drive or small flash memory card, 16GB is sufficient. More built-in storage is always a bonus, as long as it does not slow down the device or cause lag, etc.

Of most importance to me while using any source unit in a vehicle is the ease of controling the device, i.e. can I navigate all of the controls easily by touch without looking, or with a QUICK glance at the interface...find/search/select music, track forward/reverse, shuffle, scrob, pause, and ADJUST VOLUME or Mute quickly and easily!?


----------

